# Tool Talk >  Industrial shawarma production - GIF

## Jon

Industrial shawarma production.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Automated lamb boning - video
Croissant sorting robot
hamburger bun manufacturing defect detection GIF

----------

DIYer (Mar 22, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Mar 21, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Mar 20, 2018),

PJs (Mar 21, 2018),

Seedtick (Mar 20, 2018),

volodar (Sep 18, 2018)

----------


## thehomeengineer

that is some kebab van

----------


## ranald

I'm now going to have an early lunch. LOL. Thanks
Ranald

----------


## Frank S

I'll have a kebab extra large with green and red peppers sauteed onions white sauce, with a little double aged Kefir on the side and an Efies Gusta to go please

----------


## thehomeengineer

> I'll have a kebab extra large with green and red peppers sauteed onions white sauce, with a little double aged Kefir on the side and an Efies Gusta to go please



Which skewer would you like Sir and would you like us to load on to the back of your truck. I think you might have over done it with the salad topping.

----------


## Frank S

> Which skewer would you like Sir and would you like us to load on to the back of your truck. I think you might have over done it with the salad topping.



In Turkey they simply scrap off the meat as it cooks right in front of you. Usually made of chicken, beef and goat wrap it a khubz (Arab flat bread) with whatever vegetables you say then the white sauce is a special horseradish mixture I liked having however if you preferred a traditional kebab on a stick they would skewer it for you the flash roast it or fry it on a grill I liked the sandwich because to me it was more like a burrito easier to eat and a lot less messy since all of the stuff stayed inside

----------


## thehomeengineer

we have kebab vans doted all over the place in the UK as well as kebab shops and they do the same here to I think it is pitta bread they stuff all the meat and salad into and then wrap in paper so you can eat it stright away or take it home. Our local Fish and Chip shop also offers both Chicken and lamb or a mixer of both.

----------


## Jon

It's weird to see street food manufactured at scale. Is this a hotel? Event center? Military kitchen? I'm guessing it's being cooked to eat immediately, and not packaged for sale.

----------

PJs (Mar 21, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> It's weird to see street food manufactured at scale. Is this a hotel? Event center? Military kitchen? I'm guessing it's being cooked to eat immediately, and not packaged for sale.



That's what I was thinking but How Many people for 25+ man size racks...a soccer stadium worth maybe. Plus who stacks all the meat on the bars...gotta weigh at least 300lbs fully loaded. Definitely makes one wonder. Love Swarma but think I'd be sick of it after a couple of dozen with bread and beers.

----------


## Frank S

Jon if you look closely at the last couple of seconds you will see another conveyor system this is almost assuredly a factory setting with the amount of rotisseries and conveyors There is hardly any possibility of it being a military kitchen or a restaurant even if in a huge hotel since just 1 50 lb cob will make close to 200 sandwiches or 150 plate meals those cobs looked to be round 200 to 300 lbs each My first thought might be a stadium. I think I counted something like 26 large ovens and 1 smaller one 2 of the large ovens were empty. Say conservatively 200 lbs and 4 sandwiches to the lb or 800 x 26 =20800 in an 80,000 seat stadium there may be what 1 in 6 or 7 who will want one with all the other stadium food available that might be more like 1 in 4 through out o more the course of a 3 hour game of event that might escalate to 1 in 2 if you count some folks 2 or 3 times. This causes me to think of a 24/7 operation shipping out to resale, since a street vendor can feed 4 to 600 or more in a day with just 2 small 30 to 50 lb ovens. I knew a guy named Mic in NYC who had a self propelled 8 ft cart. He told me his cart cost him $25,000.00 and it paid for it self in 4 months that's a lot of gyro's

----------

PJs (Mar 21, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> He told me his cart cost him $25,000.00 and it paid for it self in 4 months that's a lot of gyro's



Question is, for your friend Mic, how long before his Grand Kids can pay off the street vendor license in NYC.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Good math and saw the conveyor going through the wall and uphill to a packaging station probably...it does feel like a commercial setup. And not to argue but feel you were definitely conservative on the lbs/bar of solid packed meat...compare to the man standing at the beginning or back of the room. Either way it's a Swad of Swarma.

----------


## ranald

I think it is probably a Country kitchen! :-)
long time ago I was working for a guy starting a franchise and made his "Super larkis" (Aussie jumbuck version) in front of customers. He had a couple of the vertical rotisseries and his sauce was a "secret" but the cayenne pepper was an obvious ingredient which strangely did not affect my stomach ulcers unlike hot capscium (chillies). He was sued by a large fuel company because of his franchise name: he had done all the relevent searches but they won (on a technicality)but were ordered to pay for new signage, stationery etc for his new franchise name. Unfortunately the new name was never going to attract customers like "Jumbucks":- you can smell the lamb roasting just by the name and legend of the swagman. I moved on to better things but remembering the taste ,I'm getting hungry again.
Ranald

----------


## Frank S

> Question is, for your friend Mic, how long before his Grand Kids can pay off the street vendor license in NYC.  Good math and saw the conveyor going through the wall and uphill to a packaging station probably...it does feel like a commercial setup. And not to argue but feel you were definitely conservative on the lbs/bar of solid packed meat...compare to the man standing at the beginning or back of the room. Either way it's a Swad of Swarma.



Yep paying off a Street vendor license in NYC is like taking on the National debt. We were doing a month long machinery install just a couple dozen feet from where he set up his cart every day so we ate off the cart many times Mic was a brilliant conversationalist as many are in that business otherwise they would have a hard time drawing customers. Mic's family had owned 6 licenses since the the days of the 30 minute law He said they used to have 10 but over the years for one reason of another members of his family failed to maintain them. His great great great ?? grandfather and family had immigrated from Greece in the early 1800's sometime in the early 1900's they built their own push carts to use to sell produce grown on the family farm. He had inherited his docket from his father and had kept up all permits and various fees plus over the years had paid many extortion fines to the local " government" until sometime he said around 1970'ish he was allowed to lease 6 permanent spots from a guy who owned 50 parking lots he still had to make sure to be mindful of the constabulary thugs but aside from the yearly permit fees and the regular health department inspections and the taxes and insurance premiums Life was good. This was in the late 80's when I met him, Quite the friendly and jovial fellow was he. People would line up around the block waiting for a Mic's supreme

----------

ranald (Mar 21, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## ranald

A piece of historical info-thank you.
Ranald

----------

Frank S (Mar 21, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> A piece of historical info-thank you.
> Ranald



I often think that if I ever go to NYC again I will try to look up little Mic I'm sure Mic has passed the reigns to him by now as he was in his late 40's when I knew him and Micky was just out of high school.

----------


## Jon

Meat shishkabob street food.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 4, 2018),

volodar (Sep 18, 2018),

wolfpaak (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Visit any trades fair, youth fair, state fair, world's fair or a simple carnival and there will be at least one food vendor who will be more entertaining than the others. 
These antics are in no way limited to the food vendors as the pitch men selling their wares can be equally entertaining that is after all how they entice customers or marks to part with their money. Some of the best are those who cater to the very young. If anyone has ever witnessed someone making funnel cakes or turning fruit into flowers Making animal balloons usually not clowns as many small children for some reason are afraid of clowns. Making Cotton candy is among the favorites to entertain with.

----------


## PJs

Just started reading Anthony Bourdain's last book "Medium Raw". Think he'd be all over these after a hard night...me too, look pretty taste once I new what the sprinkles were.

----------


## ranald

Reminds me of the first time I saw Bombe Alaska (without any real terror). The art of entertaining the crowd probably goes back centuries. I think research must have gone into even the old western movies set in the 1800's where actors like John Carradine took the part of the snake oil peddler selling sugar water or what ever to cure all ailments. The sprinkles are probably tiny snake's poops. LOL

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Well it's not Quail or frogs so what delights are they cooking? Shudder to think!

----------


## Frank S

looks like chicken

----------


## ranald

yeah Frank, very small chooks. My family visited Sydney & china town & all but me wanted Chinese food. With ulcers in mind I opted for a walk & have a burger or pizza further up town. When I returned to the hotel my wife was enjoying her sweet & sour chicken & the kids their tucker. I gazed upon the meal and asked "What kind of chicken has claws like that. My wife ran to the toilet. It was either possum or cat or small dog=LOL. We used to joke about Kentucky fried cat but here it was in downtown Sydney.

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

When my kids were really young I used to take them hunting with me. they stayed at camp while I fetched the evening meal.Always made sure to dress and clean it before returning to camp. I would never let them see what the meat was I was adding to the stew pot of root tubers and various vegetation I had scrounged from the woods. 
What's in it Daddy? 
If you are hungry just eat it 
This is really good daddy but what's in it?
Never mind what is in the stew just finish your meal maybe I'll tell you tomorrow.
Next morning Daddy these eggs are really small where did you get sausage? Are these bread sticks?
Eat your breakfast 
After the weekend was over and we went home.
Mommy daddy made a really good stew and we had sausage and eggs for breakfast but he wont tell us what it was we were eating.
Then it is better that you don't find out because knowing him you were probably eating something that you wouldn't think is possible to eat. He probably killed a large rodent like a nutria and the eggs were probably alligator eggs and if you had sausage then you can probably bet that he made it out of parts of the rodent and used weeds as the spices.
I never told them 
But years later after they were married they would often ask if we could all go hunting again so I could make some more varmint stew.

----------


## Frank S

As it turned out my wife wasn't far off

----------


## ranald

Gotta chuckle. When my primary school friends found out I ate pigeon, shark & eel they were horrified.My dad used to say "you will eat it before it eats you"-great depression talk.

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Fun stories guys! 

I started young with snails in Germany at the O'club. Not that Escargot crap...Snails in garlic butter and herbs put back in the shells with some small Crostini bread...Yum! They were great and the chef came out and got to yakking with us saying it's hard to find any quantities of them and why they were a bit pricey. I chimed in and said we have tons of that kind down by the creek where we lived off base. He hired me and off I went through the nettle with socks on my hands and mom's scarf around my head and face...got buckets full for him over a few month until the herd started to thin...and a lot of nettle bites...made some decent change and got them free when we went to the O'club after that.

Had a mystery meat pie on the Rocks down in Sydney. Funny I didn't ask until I had finished it and walked back by. Told him that was a fine pie...what was it? He just winked and grinned. Twas a good Pie what ever it was. Also had a Roo burger with fried egg and beets up in Oodnadatta at the gas station/hardware/pharmacy/everything store...best burger I ever had. Best cold water oysters in Sydney and Melbourne, like bluepoints but much tastier...and a mystery Blue crawfish plate up in Cairns at a hole in the wall restaurant in a Garage...never seen a Blue Crawfish before...but Tasty!

When Dad came back from Nam, him and I had a week long trek from our house out to the beach. Lugging C-Rations in 40lb packs. On about the 3rd day we ended up by a small lake (Kent lake) and camped up in a draw that was beautiful with small spring feeding down into the lake going through wild mint and a small beach to camp on. I was at the water filling our jugs and a pot for water when I saw some pretty good sized crawdads up close to the shore. C-Rations were starting to wear on us so I grabbed one and tossed it at Dad...he grabbed it, popped the head off and tied some fishing line to the body and came down and tossed it a few feet out. He called it trolling for crawdads. Didn't know they are cannibals! We lured up 3 or 4 at a time and flipped them up on the beach with our GI shovel till we had enough. Cracked and peeled them, broke out the best thing in C-Rations....Chicken soup, grabbed some mint and a few other things (wild onion, mustard, and IIRC fennel fronds and some sage etc.) we found around camp...best Crawdad gumbo ever! It also made those blinkin Big'O Crackers almost palatable! And a heck-a-lot-o-fun!

Also a nut for sushi (Uni, followed by Ikura with a quail egg...best mouth finish Ever!), lots of the exotic stuff but some of the best is home cooking style Yosenabe and fried sturgeon roe sacks and amaebi with fried head very high on my list. On and on with Japanese cuisine. 

Mother nature supplies...I am happy to oblige her! No worries...Snake, Osterich, crock, and a bug or two, It's all good!

----------


## ranald

Nothin' beats Good Tucker! Home made from nature is probably the best. The best Burger I ever had ( about 5 years ago) was at a cafe in Wooroolin (near peanut country S.E Qld). It was so big that a kebab squer just held it together. 2 pieces of steak, 2 bacon rashers, an egg, a pineapple ring &, all the normal salad inc lettuce, tomato, beetroot, onion, capsicum, carrot etc & of course a whopping big bread roll. Cost $6 and if you ate it there (not takeaway) a plate of freshly fried chips included. No wonder they went broke. It was about the same price here as a big mac or a chunky beef pie with mash potato.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Sep 18, 2018),

jackhoying (Sep 22, 2018),

PJs (Sep 17, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 19, 2018),

thevillageinn (Sep 20, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 6, 2018),

volodar (Sep 20, 2018),

wolfpaak (Sep 28, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Too Cool, Tube Steaks on a stick over an open fire and made from things around camp or whatever...Yahtzee! Good catch on the kabob skewers Jon!

----------


## PJs

Winner Winner, Chicken dinners...for the whole town!

----------


## owen moore

Now that looks like a "fowl" machine to me!

----------


## ranald

very punny Owen -as bad as mine. LOL

----------


## volodar

Certainly not the Shawarma/Doner kebab/Al pastor/Gyros of my experience. Working in southern Bavaria early nineties. Storefront street food there. Made my mouth water just the same. Guessing this product is packaged/refrigerated/frozen, then to stores/supermarkets, and further, perhaps. I'll keep an eye out.

----------


## wizard69

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/soda_bottle_sausage_stuffer.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



I had to chuckle a bit at this but obviously tube steak in many ways.

----------

PJs (Sep 19, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Nice knife at 0:07:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Oct 6, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Nice knife at 0:07:



About my size, I like it...but the nefarious incessant grin has to go! Interestingly designed, single handle rocking knife. Seen cleavers with similar shapes. They are a pain to put an edge on and not easy to store, more of a novelty.

----------


## Frank S

Making me hungry for Arabic or Greek food

----------


## ranald

> Making me hungry for Arabic or Greek food



I'd be happy with a Lebonanese shawarma right now. Not going to drive an hour and a half etc....

----------


## Jon

Found another GIF of the enormous meat platter cook. Unfortunately we don't get to see more of how those huge patties are dropped.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

hansgoudzwaard (Dec 8, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 4, 2018),

volodar (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Never seen a serrated Sword of Charlemagne before, but whatever floats your bread cutting boat. Personally, a 1917 Naval cutlass is more versatile.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> About my size, I like it...but the nefarious incessant grin has to go! Interestingly designed, single handle rocking knife. Seen cleavers with similar shapes. They are a pain to put an edge on and not easy to store, more of a novelty.



That paste-on grin indicates kinship with molded-on hair Ted Koppel. Cleverly disguised androids...Far as cleavers go; the slight curve on my heavy Dexter, lighter Victorinox or any of the Asian imports has been around how long? I can't see how such an extended round front edge https://dalstrong.com/products/gs-heavy-cleaver doesn't want to back out of a cut. Fact they are unloading at a third of original price has uh-oh gimmick written all over it. Video doesn't show it works on raw spaghetti squash; THAT'S a test.

----------

PJs (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Found another GIF of the enormous meat platter cook. Unfortunately we don't get to see more of how those huge patties are dropped.



...or how sword-piercing a food prep surface [meat no less] demonstrates culinary sanitation. 
Too much showmanship, that Arabic platter sells itself. Like PJ"s, I wouldn't hesitate tackling it, single-handed. Preferably seated at a round lap height table. Those have a cool name I can't recall. Dining that way has no equal.

----------

PJs (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Uruguay grabs the Guinness World Record for the largest barbecue. 38-second video:

----------

baja (Feb 6, 2019),

PJs (Feb 5, 2019),

rlm98253 (Feb 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Same guy as before; he's becoming a bit of an Instagram celebrity. Here we have a whole stuffed and roasted ostrich.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 16, 2019),

volodar (Apr 17, 2019)

----------


## VinnieL

There used to be a farm at the edge of our town that raised Ostrich. They would get out once in a while and be strutting around in the middle of the road. They are mean and nasty animals. They bite and spit at you and can run what seemed like 30 miles an hour. We used to herd them with our squad cars..gently of course...

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2019)

----------

